# Black Ash Burl Bowl



## broitblat (Apr 12, 2011)

This bowl is about 7 1/2 inches across from a nice piece of Black Ash burl I got from Bad Dogs Burl.  It is finished with Wipe On Poly.

  -Barry


----------



## holmqer (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job, I might pick up some on Saturday, my AAW chapter is having a day trip there to buy some burls and have a BBQ.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful piece of wood!
You are lucky guys to have such neighbours...


----------



## David Keller (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a knock-out piece of wood!  Nice, simple shape that shows off that beautiful burl...  Great job!


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 13, 2011)

That is very nice. I hope to turn bowls one day.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 13, 2011)

That one is really nice, almost looks like a piece of stone.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 13, 2011)

I am soooo glad there isn't a place like that near me, I would constantly be broke.
That is a beautiful piece of burl and a nice fun way to spend time, That is truly quality time


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 13, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I am soooo glad there isn't a place like that near me, I would constantly be broke.
> That is a beautiful piece of burl and a nice fun way to spend time, That is truly quality time



I would have to agree, i would be broke. I have a wood place i go to in oregon, its like an exotic wood candyshop. but its far away.

The bowl looks great!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 14, 2011)

chrisk said:


> Beautiful piece of wood!
> You are lucky guys to have such neighbours...



With all of the beautiful wood work I have seen in European museums, I would have expected the traditional crafts to be well represented in both supplies and crafters. European countries seem to do a pretty good job of forest management, so I would once again have expected good availability of beautiful wood for crafting.


----------



## wizard (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful piece of wood and you made a gorgeous piece of art out of it! It's amazing to me how many burl eyes are present in wood! Doc


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

holmqer said:


> chrisk said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful piece of wood!
> ...



Eric,
You're touching on a matter who hurts...
Shortly for first I don't want to infest this thread with off topic matters and secondly I'm just coming back from the surgery (carpal tunnel release surgery).
Of course, even if a lot of crafts aren't what they used to be in the past, we still have a plethora of suppliers and crafters. Well, as far as the seconds are concerned, a lot of them aren't professionals anymore, but like a lot of us exerting their craft as a passion. As for the suppliers, they still exist but more and more reselling DIY stuff. In sum, IMHO what is generally missing is entrepreneurialism, serious professionalism and inventive spirit. All of the virtues I find in the US and also in such European countries like the UK. To say the least, when I want to buy some burls here, I have not a lot of choices. As for the prices...

If you or other colleagues are interested, I could initiate a thread in the "Casual conversation" entity in order to discuss the problems we encounter here with the European suppliers (wood, pen and woodturning project kits, etc.).


----------



## broitblat (Apr 14, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I am soooo glad there isn't a place like that near me, I would constantly be broke.
> That is a beautiful piece of burl and a nice fun way to spend time, That is truly quality time


 
We have a variety of wood suppliers in the area, but no place in my immediate stomping grounds where I routinely find nice burls.  It's a good thing, too, or I'd never have any money for tools or hardware.

  -Barry


----------

